# Little Creatures Pilsner



## barls (14/3/05)

does any one have an extract recipe that is close to this in taste. had one the other night and really enjoyed it.


----------



## sluggerdog (8/12/05)

Just tried this for the first time, just wondering if this would be bittered with POR and flavour/aroma with saaz?

not too keen to try and copy just interested to know, it has that taste that a lot of aussie beers have and I was wondering if it was to to with POR hops.


----------



## barfridge (8/12/05)

From what I hear it's done with new zealand saaz 'B'. Ask ausdb, he was telling me about it the other day.


----------



## sluggerdog (8/12/05)

barfridge said:


> From what I hear it's done with new zealand saaz 'B'. Ask ausdb, he was telling me about it the other day.
> [post="96469"][/post]​




sounds like it would be correct, very similar taste to JS pilsner (in a way) and that uses saaz B for sure... 

Thanks!


----------



## Jazman (8/12/05)

i thought it wansnt bitter enough but then i like hops


----------



## sluggerdog (8/12/05)

Jazman said:


> i thought it wansnt bitter enough but then i like hops
> [post="96482"][/post]​




Yeah I agree Jazman.

ALSO was a little surprised seeing the pale ale was super good, was expecting big things from their pilsner but ended up a little disapointed. <_<


----------



## Jazman (8/12/05)

cant compent on the rogers never had but then a trip to the wheaty would be a good escuse


----------



## neonmeate (9/12/05)

i have to concur about the woosy hop profile of this beer. if only they did a NZ saaz explosion like Emersons Pilsener. now that is a hoppy pilsener.


----------



## sluggerdog (9/12/05)

neonmeate said:


> i have to concur about the woosy hop profile of this beer. if only they did a NZ saaz explosion like Emersons Pilsener. now that is a hoppy pilsener.
> [post="96567"][/post]​




Would love to try Emersons one day, over at ratebeer.com it is rated the highest out of all pilsners

See Here


----------



## Jazman (9/12/05)

That Emerson Pils is a very good beer and so is the Brewski from the Wanaka Beer works


----------



## Stoodoo (9/12/05)

I read somewher that Emersons Pilsener is not pasteurised at all. Does that mean that it's bottle conditioned? Maybe another yeast to add to my bank.

Cheers


----------



## Aaron (9/12/05)

Stoodoo said:


> I read somewher that Emersons Pilsener is not pasteurised at all. Does that mean that it's bottle conditioned? Maybe another yeast to add to my bank.
> [post="96648"][/post]​


From what I have read all of their beers are bottle conditioned. It certainly is sensational beer. I'm not normally a big fan of pils but the Emerson's is an exception. Very nice bottles too.


----------



## Jazman (9/12/05)

great bottles and yes the pils is bottle conditoned so u could culture the yeast


----------



## Simon W (19/1/06)

Reviving a dead post, was looking for a recipe.



Jazman said:


> i thought it wansnt bitter enough but then i like hops



I agree totally.
I bought a few pints on tap at the brewery just after its release, it was [email protected]$*ing excellent, the hop slapped you in the face whenever you went for a mouthfull, got myself pretty tanked that day.
But then I bought a sixpack a few months later and was very disappointed.
I bought another sixpack for the xmas just gone, thinking it might be back to its original, but no, still disappointing. 
I wonder if they had complaints that it was too hoppy?
Maybe its a bottle thing?

Simo


----------



## Mercs Own (19/1/06)

The bottles would have been pasturised - therefore the difference in taste between the bottle and the serving tank.

I once had a Tooheys Red that had not been through the pasturiser and I have to say it was pretty bloody tasty - I dont think it had been filtered either. Bruce Peachy gave it to me after a tour of the Lidcombe brewhouse. Showed me the difference between non pasturised and pasturised beer!! You lose at least 30% of your flavour.


----------



## Asher (19/1/06)

I recently made a beer inspired by Little Creatures Pilsner. This version (all grain) is more meaty than LC's but a very popular drop. The Czech pills yeast worked well and the NZ Saaz B provide that slight metallic hop flavour, a signature of the LC Pills IMO.... Just out of interest it's also one of the cheapest AG beers I ever made. Using $1/kg Kirin Malt & NZ Hop flowers $3/100g both from WestCoast Brewers Bulk Buys.... Works out around 50c per litre!!

Enjoy!

Asher for now


LC Pills inspired Clone

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.50
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.43
Anticipated SRM: 3.2
Anticipated IBU: 25.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.6 6.00 kg. Kirin Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
23.5 2.00 kg. Flaked Rice 1.040 1
3.5 0.30 kg. Hoepfner Caramel Malt Pils Germany 1.036 2
2.4 0.20 kg. Hoepfner Wheat Malt Light Germany 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Saaz B Whole 8.20 18.4 60 min.
28.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.80 2.0 20 min.
30.00 g. Saaz B Whole 8.20 3.7 10 min.
28.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.80 1.0 5 min.
45.00 g. Saaz B Whole 8.20 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Unit(s)Whirlfloc Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP800 Pilsner Lager


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 66 with HERMS Mash out

Total Grain kg: 8.50
Total Water Qts: 26.98 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 25.53 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.17
Grain Temp: 18.28 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saccharification 5 50 66 66 Infuse 74 25.53 3.00
Mash Out 10 0 75 75 Direct --- ------- ----
Sparge 0 50 75 75 Direct --- ------- ----


Total Water Qts: 26.98 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 25.53 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 31.21 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


----------



## therook (12/11/07)

We called into Little Creatures brewery on Saturday while we are over here from good old Vic for 3 weeks and i gave the Pilsner a bit of a shake.
Bloody great beer!!!!!!!!!!!!! and guess who the brewer was....yep Ash....great beer Ash.

I asked for you, but unfortunately you were not on...


If anybody gets over to Freo you have to give this place a go, it was packed with about 200 - 300 people waiting to buy beer and great pizza's.

Rook


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/11/07)

Asher 
I noticed you added flake rice.Do you notice that the rice tends to give a dry finish ? Could you taste any difference from the rice.
Cheers GB


----------



## Goat (12/11/07)

Therook; Kai gets his hands dirty too but the looks - I took this snap last time I was down there:

(sorry its a bit out of focus - I'd had a few and its a phone photo)


----------

